# When it rains it pours! - Heartbroken!!



## MoonShadow

I just lost ALL of the fish in my 30 gallon (except for 1) in the last 3 days. All levels in the tank check out, no problems there, the fish were fine one day, then became lethargic and passed away in 12-24 hours of becoming lethargic. I have no idea what it could have been as they showed no outward signs of illness. I lost 3 platies, 3 cory cats and 8 female bettas (including my 2 marbled veiltail females from Thailand) I am absolutely heartbroken!!


----------



## MattsBettas

That's awful! You must be devastated. Something must have been very wrong (I'm thinking temperature, toxins, or something really bad with the water.). No disease an come on that fast and on so many species. Sip fishies.


----------



## LinkLover

Oh my goodness, I am so sorry! I really hope that you can figure out what the problem was, but if not at least you know it wasn't something you could control, and that they went quickly and didn't have to suffer. Again I'm so sorry for your losses.


----------



## Tabbie82

I am so sorry to hear this. I hope you find out what went wrong. That is awful. Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## ZombieKeepr

I'm really sorry, Kylie. *hugs* <3

Who's the single survivor?


----------



## GoodMorning

Sorry for your lose. Wow...all that in 3 days, thats drastic! I wonder what happened.


----------



## rubinthebetta

Oh my gosh, I'm so sorry! SIP, little fishes


----------



## whimsicalbrainpan

I can't even imagine... I am so sorry.


----------



## Crowntails

I am so sorry for your loss. Stay strong.


----------



## Agility4fun

MoonShadow said:


> I just lost ALL of the fish in my 30 gallon (except for 1) in the last 3 days. All levels in the tank check out, no problems there, the fish were fine one day, then became lethargic and passed away in 12-24 hours of becoming lethargic. I have no idea what it could have been as they showed no outward signs of illness. I lost 3 platies, 3 cory cats and 8 female bettas (including my 2 marbled veiltail females from Thailand) I am absolutely heartbroken!!


OMG! So sorry to hear about your fish...how very sad.


----------



## konstargirl

I'm so sorry..


----------



## SunnyBettaGirl

This is so sad!!!:sob::sob::sob::sob::sob::sob::sob::sob::sob:


----------



## mermaid77

That's terrible...so sorry


----------



## Cliffy

I'm so sorry.. :/ Can't even imagine losing all of them at once..


----------



## BettaBreeder99

MoonShadow said:


> I just lost ALL of the fish in my 30 gallon (except for 1) in the last 3 days. All levels in the tank check out, no problems there, the fish were fine one day, then became lethargic and passed away in 12-24 hours of becoming lethargic. I have no idea what it could have been as they showed no outward signs of illness. I lost 3 platies, 3 cory cats and 8 female bettas (including my 2 marbled veiltail females from Thailand) I am absolutely heartbroken!!


 Where did the platies come from? The petsmart fish SUCK. Bought 8 fish, TWO of them lived, lost them all within 5 days! 2 died OVERNIGHT!


----------



## MoonShadow

BettaBreeder99 said:


> Where did the platies come from? The petsmart fish SUCK. Bought 8 fish, TWO of them lived, lost them all within 5 days! 2 died OVERNIGHT!


The original platies came from Petco I think, but these were all children of the original trio that I raised myself


----------



## Adnamac

That's terrible, and heartbreaking to hear. I'm so sorry.


----------



## BettaBreeder99

Hmmm...Yes, that is strange... May be the platies brought some kind of sickness... Very sad to hear. :'-(


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

That is horrible! So sorry to hear!


----------



## Janan

Aaaaawwwww! So sorry.


----------

